# How to warm up Beetle with KESSY outside in the winter?



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

My wife's beetle has KESSY with the push button start.

We also live in an apartment in a cold climate, so it's necessary to warm the car up outside for a while, while having the vehicle locked.

With a traditional car, you can of course use one key to start the car, lock it, and use the other key to unlock the car when you want to go.

How can we warm up the push button car? Can we lock the car if a key fob is in it and use the other to get in it? Or can we start it, lock it with it running and the key in our pocket and walk away from it, running and locked with no key inside it? I would try these things but the wife isn't here and she has the car at the moment.

Just want to know how we can warm it up in the winter, locked, short of a remote start which I personally don't care for.

Thanks,


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

puma1552 said:


> Just want to know how we can warm it up in the winter, locked, short of a remote start which I personally don't care for.


How about a plug-in engine block heater? They're safer, cheaper, and better for your engine than starting it cold and waiting for it to warm up every day. They don't have the theft risk of leaving a running car unattended (where thieves *know* you will start it at X:XX AM and go back inside for 10 minutes), and it's a heck of a lot easier than having to go outside JUST to start the car (since you don't like remote starts). :beer:


Also, leaving a key or key fob in a running car which has a history of windows rolling themselves down seems like it is just asking for trouble. :laugh:


----------



## johnny.r1.lee (Mar 27, 2012)

I was told there is no block heater available from VW.
And block heaters do help but when it's -30 C cold... letting the car run for a while helps :snowcool:


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

johnny.r1.lee said:


> I was told there is no block heater available from VW.
> And block heaters do help but when it's -30 C cold... letting the car run for a while helps :snowcool:


Yes it helps to make your car wear out faster. The engine is all toasty warm you're pumping heat but now your driving away with a -30c transmission, CV joints etc which are NOT ready for normal driving.

All components of the drivetrain need to warm up together in one cohesive package. Get in, start up, drive away gently until the car reaches normal temps then drive as you like.


----------



## summertime696 (Oct 12, 2012)

You can leave one key FOB in the car and start it with the other. Though you may need to keep the key in close proximity to the the ignition for it to start. You can lock the car with the key still inside the car. I have a remote start in my beetle, which required "wiring' one of my 2 key FOBs under the dash.


----------



## djmatte (Sep 16, 2012)

I go out to my car, start it, then run back into the house when I forget stuff all the time. I have never tried but you should be able to lock the car once you leave it keeping the original key in your pocket. No need for 2 keys.


----------

